# Différence de son entre morceaux



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire une liste de lecture avec mes meilleurs morceaux mais je remarque qu'il y a des différences de son entre les morceaux!!!!! Comment régler ce porblème?

Merci de vos prochaines réponses

Cordialement Fandipod


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de faire une liste de lecture avec mes meilleurs morceaux mais je remarque qu'il y a des différences de son entre les morceaux!!!!! Comment régler ce porblème?
> 
> ...


 
bonjour

itunes>préférences>lecture>égaliseur de son


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

ok et après je n'aurais plus de différence de son?


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> ok et après je n'aurais plus de différence de son?


 
ben... théoriquement, c'est un peu le but non


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

oui lol

Donc maintenant il faut que je vide mon ipod et que je le reremplisse et après je n'aurais plus de différence de son!!!!!!


OK Merci


Cordialement Fandipod


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> oui lol
> 
> Donc maintenant il faut que je vide mon ipod et que je le reremplisse et après je n'aurais plus de différence de son!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
non, lorsque tu choisis cette option, itunes va égaliser le volume de toute ta biblio

ton ipod se remettra tout seul à jour lors de la prochaine syncro

tiens, il me semble que tu as aussi ce réglage dans le menu du popod.... à vérifier, je l'ai pas sous la main là ....


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

Je viens de faire ce que tu m'as dit mais j'ai toujours une énorme différences de son entre un morceau de la nouvelle star et un morceau de Asa!!!!!! Pourquoi??????


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Je viens de faire ce que tu m'as dit mais j'ai toujours une énorme différences de son entre un morceau de la nouvelle star et un morceau de Asa!!!!!! Pourquoi??????


 
s'il ne s'agit que de quelques morceaux, tu peux aussi rêgler ce volume de manière indépendante, morceau par morceau, ou sur une sélection seulement.... 

il y a probablement eu un problème lors de l'enregistrement de ces fichiers.... on trouve de tout sur le net


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

Et on fait comment pour régler le son morceau par morceau?


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Et on fait comment pour régler le son morceau par morceau?


 
en lisant l'aide d'itunes 

:rateau:


----------



## Ordha (16 Juillet 2008)

L'option "égaliseur de volume" d'iTunes est très loin d'être efficace ! Il peut persister d'énormes différences de volume entre les morceaux ce qui est gênant à l'écoute. A cela s'ajoute le fait que le niveau d'enregistrement des CD d'origines est très variable: jai toujours trouvé que les CD de classique avaient un volume beaucoup plus réduit que celui des cd de jazz ou de pop par exemple.  Bref, tout cela engendre parfois des écarts de volume d'une piste à l'autre qui oblige à ajuster perpetuellment le volume de l'ipod ou de la chaine hi-fi...

J'avais vu sur le net un soft qui permettait, paraît-il, de régler ce problème mais il était payant et je n'avais poussé le test plus loin car je n'en avais pas lu que du bien... Je crois que c'était iVolume.


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

Et dans quelle rubrique?


----------



## Ordha (16 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Et dans quelle rubrique?



Il faut sélectionner chaque morceau et choisir "information" en cliquant droit dessus.


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

uil n'y a pas plus simple Lol?


----------



## Ordha (16 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> uil n'y a pas plus simple Lol?



Si bien sûr. Tu cliques là et tu auras la solution la plus adaptée à tes besoins, en fonction de la disponibilité des stocks bien sûr. En cas de pépin, demande à parler à Steeve: c'est le plus sympa de la bande...


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

Regarde ton profil et rajoute moi stp parce que je comprends pas ce que tu veux me dire!!!!   Merci

Cordialement Fandipod


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2008)

Chaque morceau comporte des options qui peuvent être réglées. Pour accéder à ces options, il faut faire afficher les informations. Ensuite, tu règles le niveau sonore comme tu le souhaites.


----------



## Dead head (17 Juillet 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> L'option "égaliseur de volume" d'iTunes est très loin d'être efficace ! Il peut persister d'énormes différences de volume entre les morceaux ce qui est gênant à l'écoute. A cela s'ajoute le fait que le niveau d'enregistrement des CD d'origines est très variable: jai toujours trouvé que les CD de classique avaient un volume beaucoup plus réduit que celui des cd de jazz ou de pop par exemple.  Bref, tout cela engendre parfois des écarts de volume d'une piste à l'autre qui oblige à ajuster perpetuellment le volume de l'ipod ou de la chaine hi-fi...
> 
> J'avais vu sur le net un soft qui permettait, paraît-il, de régler ce problème mais il était payant et je n'avais poussé le test plus loin car je n'en avais pas lu que du bien... Je crois que c'était iVolume.


 
Je n'aime pas l'égaliseur d'iTunes, je le trouve loin d'être performant. Il me donne l'impression d'égaliser le volume sur les titres qui ont le plus faible volume.

J'ai utilisé iVolume. Le résultat est bien supérieur à celui d'iTunes. Je peux, grâce à lui, écouter de la musique sur mon ordi ou mon iPod sans avoir à baisser ou élever le son. Les petites différences de volume sonore qui restent ne sont pas énormes, qualitativement et quantitativement.


----------



## fandipod (17 Juillet 2008)

ok Merci pour ce logiciel mais tu ne connais pas un logiciel pour pc?



Fandipod


----------



## Dead head (17 Juillet 2008)

Non. Désolé, je ne connais pas Windows. Mais ça doit se trouver.


----------



## fandipod (17 Juillet 2008)

Ok merci mais I Volume c'est un shareware!!!!!?


----------



## force (20 Décembre 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> ok Merci pour ce logiciel mais tu ne connais pas un logiciel pour pc?
> Fandipod



Il existe pour Windows. Va voir sur le site http://www.mani.de/ivolume/
Mais c'est pas gratuit...


----------

